# Let's Stop The Non-replaceable Ram Setups In Macs



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2014)

Now with the new 2014 Mac Mini that now has  from a non-replaceable RAM this movement by Apple has to stop!  It starting to look like Apple is trying to sell to the masses that never open their Mac ever.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 19, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> Now with the new 2014 Mac Mini that now has  from a non-replaceable RAM this movement by Apple has to stop!  It starting to look like Apple is trying to sell to the masses that never open their Mac ever.



OR, cut out the after market for RAM, which is always cheaper than RAMJ from Apple.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 20, 2014)

On the other hand, Apple brought their BTO RAM prices in line with sanity when they made this switch, perhaps because they knew people wouldn't tolerate their shenanigans anymore.

Gotta agree with Satcomer, though. None of Apple's current offerings really appeal to me, partly because of the un-upgradeability. My 2009 MBP has 8GB of RAM, a 1TB HD and 240GB SSD. I can't get something this functional now for less than twice the price. It's a bad time to buy a Mac.  Which sucks for me, because the battery and trackpad in mine are going out.


----------



## Randy Singer (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm tending towards believing that Apple isn't doing this because they are evil or greedy.  

One of the biggest reasons that Apple sees Macs in for repair is because third party RAM failed; due either to it being zapped by static during installation (most users don't bother to purchase and use an anti-static band for use during installation) or because the third party RAM wasn't seated properly during installation.  These failures aren't Apple's fault, but they cost Apple money to repair under warranty, and more importantly, they make it look like Macs aren't entirely reliable.

When Apple supplies all of  your RAM OEM and solders it in, they know that the installation has been done right, and that it will stay right.

One other thing.  You will notice that Macs are getting thinner and thinner.  Even iMacs.  Soldering in the RAM allows Apple to forego using a socket.  That, combined with using low profile RAM, saves a decent amount of space.  This is also the reason that Apple doesn't offer an installation door for battery replacement on laptops anymore.  It makes battery replacement harder, but it allows their laptops to be thinner.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 21, 2014)

Definitely true about the thinness. It kind of bugs me, because there's no reason for iMacs or Minis to get thinner and thinner. Heck, I've had my MacBook Pro for 5 years and never once thought "damn Mac, you _thick_". On the other hand, I see new models with no replaceable RAM, no replaceable battery, and no ethernet port, and I do indeed think "it's too damn thin!"

But I know I'm in the minority there. People in my office have even started complaining that the Airs are too big and heavy. I just can't understand it.


----------



## rubaiyat (Dec 17, 2014)

The fatter the user, the thinner the gadget has to be.

Apple is just restoring a natural balance, or the Earth will tilt over and we'll all slide off!


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2014)

I love my 11" Macbook Air - my 13" Macbook Pro feels  heavy and slightly awkward in comparison.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2015)

I have to say, things do have changed in the past 10 years. I remember the days when I really, really HAD to flash a Voodoo 2 or Voodoo 3 PC graphics card with the firmware for Mac, so I could use it in my PowerMacintosh 9500, but in the past couple of years, even the lowliest MacBook Air basically has enough ooomph for most tasks the average user will accomplish in his day, and gladly my iMac 27" 5K Retina still has the door where I can add more RAM. It's a 24 GB currently, which should be fine for the next couple of years. I'm not planning on opening it, if I'm honest. I don't think I'd need to, even if I knew how to replace the graphics card or logic board. Since Macs keep their value, you can sell your Mac and buy a new one without losing too much.


----------

